# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012



## OssiHWI (1. August 2012)

weiter geht`s und haut was raus! Die Fischgrete hat wohl verpennt :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wann: 01.08.2012 4 - 8 Uhr
Wo: westlich von Wismar
Wasser: glasklar
Wind: 2-3 SO
Wetter: jede Menge aber ok
Womit: Pattegrisen

Was: Natürlich nüscht, aber einer muss ja den Anfang machen.:vik: Nen bebilderten Bericht gibt es HIER

#hOssi


----------



## duckstar2010 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Urlaubsnachlese

Wann: 24.07.2012 21:15 - 22:00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: glasklar, Ententeich
Wind: ???
Wetter: wolkenfreier Himmel
Womit: Spöket(1) + Springerfliege(1)

Was: Mefo 52cm und 61cm (waren lecker)

Besonderes: Kürzester Angeltag 45min hingelaufen, 45min gefischt, 45min zurück gelaufen (2 Fische reichen doch dachte ich mir)

Wann: 26.07.2012 21:00 - 00:30 Uhr
 Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
 Wasser: glasklar, Ententeich
 Wind: ???
 Wetter: wolkenfreier Himmel
 Womit: Spöket + Springerfliege

Was: nischt rausgekriegt, einen im Drill verloren

Wann: 28.07.2012 21:00 - 00:30 Uhr
 Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
 Wasser: leichtes Kräuseln
 Wind: ???
 Wetter: bewölkt
 Womit: Spöket 

Was: Mefo ca 40 und 45, bekamen Chance die Eltern zu holen, haben sie aber wohl vergessen

Ich liebe mein Hobby

Upps...August hä?! Könnt Ihr das verschieben?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Moin,

Ich bin in letzer Zeit auch häufig los gewesen. Zwar hab ich auch Mefos (sowie Dorsche, nen Krebs und noch einen Hornie) gefangen, aber es waren auch ein paar Tage ohne Mefo im Kescher dabei.

Ich hatte aber jeden Tag Nachläufer, Bisse, oder Aussteiger...

Wollte mal Fragen, ob das normal ist. Ich angel mit Blinker und Springerfliege. Blinker sind auch Einzelhaken umgerüstet, die regelmässig gewechselt werden.

Mefos waren jeden Tag da, aber die sind teilweise Lustlos hinter dem Köder hinterhergeschwommen und dann vor den Füssen abgedreht. Teilweise hingen sie mal für 1-2 Sekunden dran...

Ist das im Sommer normal, oder stell ich mich nur besonders dusslig an


----------



## jonnythemaster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

das ist ganz normal...beim klaren wasser und wenig wasserbewegungen sieht es manchmal so aus das die forellen mit den pilker spielen und dann 2 meter vor den beinen abdrehen...
das können wohl die meisten von uns bestätigen...

du machst alles richtig, keine sorge...#6

gruß jonny


----------



## Nestola (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Hallo freunde habe in meinem 3 wöchigen Fehmarn Urlaub schon 6 MeFos gefangen, hab da nen guten Lauf zur Zeit. Unter anderem habe ich dieses ja mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen und sogar 2 Mefos gefangen und 2 beim Drill verloren 
Bis jetzt sind es 6 MeFos, zwei davon waren Untermaßig 42cm, 44cm, 52cm, 53cm und der Urlaub ist noch nicht rum  Am meisten haben mich die mit Fliegenrute gefangenen gefreut. 
Euch allen noch Petri


----------



## Stichling63 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Womit und wann (Uhrzeit).


----------



## raku (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Nestola (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Die eine Maßige  + die beiden untermaßigen habe ich auf Blinker am frühen Nachmittag gefangen (13 Uhr). Die drei übrigen Maßigen habe ich jeweils eine mit Blinker die anderen beiden mit Fliege in der Abenddämmerung-Nacht gefangen (20:30-22Uhr)


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin in letzer Zeit auch häufig los gewesen. Zwar hab ich auch Mefos (sowie Dorsche, nen Krebs und noch einen Hornie) gefangen, aber es waren auch ein paar Tage ohne Mefo im Kescher dabei.
> 
> ...



Versuch es in dem Fall mal mit nem Sbirolino, 3m Vorfach und einer Pattegrisen, einer Fyggi oder einem Tangläufer.
Ich war am Anfang dem Sbiro gegenüber sehr skeptisch, aber der Erfolg gab Ihm leider Recht. |rolleyes


----------



## magnus12 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hatte aber jeden Tag Nachläufer, Bisse, oder Aussteiger...
> 
> Wollte mal Fragen, ob das normal ist.
> ...



Du bist schon ziemlich gut unterwegs #6  Weiter so!|wavey:


----------



## Since1887 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Versuch es in dem Fall mal mit nem Sbirolino, 3m Vorfach und einer Pattegrisen, einer Fyggi oder einem Tangläufer.
> Ich war am Anfang dem Sbiro gegenüber sehr skeptisch, aber der Erfolg gab Ihm leider Recht. |rolleyes



Schwimmender sbiro?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Since1887 schrieb:


> Schwimmender sbiro?



Bloß nicht. Ich nehme immer sinking oder half (slow) sinking.
Die kannst Du zur Not auch sehr Oberflächennah führen.
Ich sehe immer zu, dass der Köder in 1,5-2m Tiefe läuft.
Je nach Lust und Laune ruckartig, schnell, langsam mit Pausen oder ohne. Die Viecher stehen jeden Tag auf etwas anderes. Versuch macht klug. #6


----------



## derporto (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Bloß nicht. Ich nehme immer sinking oder half (slow) sinking.
> Die kannst Du zur Not auch sehr Oberflächennah führen.
> Ich sehe immer zu, dass der Köder in 1,5-2m Tiefe läuft.
> Je nach Lust und Laune ruckartig, schnell, langsam mit Pausen oder ohne. Die Viecher stehen jeden Tag auf etwas anderes. Versuch macht klug. #6


 
da sagt indes auch jeder etwas anderes. viele, mich eingeschlossen, fischen mit schwimmenden sbiros. hat in meinem urlaub in rerik,aus dem ich gerade zurückkehrt bin, gut geklappt. hatte einige fischkontakte und nachläufer sowie eine maßige MeFo vor den füßen verloren, kann also nicht soviel falsch gewesen sein am schwimmenden sbiro.


----------



## MeFo_83 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

heute börgerende bei 6-9uhr rum.
eine 25er und eine ca 60er auf blinker..
beide schwimmen wieder weil die große sich der landung entzogen hat..


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



derporto schrieb:


> da sagt indes auch jeder etwas anderes. viele, mich eingeschlossen, fischen mit schwimmenden sbiros. hat in meinem urlaub in rerik,aus dem ich gerade zurückkehrt bin, gut geklappt. hatte einige fischkontakte und nachläufer sowie eine maßige MeFo vor den füßen verloren, kann also nicht soviel falsch gewesen sein am schwimmenden sbiro.



Schwimmend geht sicher auch. Ich halte aber transparente sinkende oder halb sinkende für variabler. Gerade, wenn man abends oder nachts fischt, ist es leichter, auch die eher grundnahen Dorsche zu erwischen. Bei weniger als 2m Wassertiefe dürfte sich das allerdings nicht allzu viel nehmen. Wenn man wenig oder keinen Wellengang hat, stört mich persönlich die Bugwelle der schwimmenden Sbiros sehr. Trotzdem würde man mit einem ausgebleiten Korken als Sbiro natürlich auch Fische fangen, aber evtl nicht so viele, oder nur die unvorsichtigen.


----------



## derporto (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Schwimmend geht sicher auch. Ich halte aber transparente sinkende oder halb sinkende für variabler. Gerade, wenn man abends oder nachts fischt, ist es leichter, auch die eher grundnahen Dorsche zu erwischen. Bei weniger als 2m Wassertiefe dürfte sich das allerdings nicht allzu viel nehmen. Wenn man wenig oder keinen Wellengang hat, stört mich persönlich die Bugwelle der schwimmenden Sbiros sehr. Trotzdem würde man mit einem ausgebleiten Korken als Sbiro natürlich auch Fische fangen, aber evtl nicht so viele, oder nur die unvorsichtigen.


 
ich denke im herbst und frühjahr werde ich zukünftig auch mit halb sinkenden fischen. aktuell hätte das nicht viel sinn gemacht, da der dorsch nach den warmen tagen selbst nachts nicht in wurfweite kam. so blieb lediglich die MeFo als oberflächenräuber und damit zielfisch übrig. bezüglich der bugwelle des schwimmendes sbiros bin ich auch immer skeptisch, aber es scheint den fischen nichts auszumachen, zumal man ja i.d.R. sowieso ein 2-3 m langes vorfach fischt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Moin,

danke euch schonmal!

Das mit den Spinnstops und mal extrem schnell einkurbeln habe ich auch gemacht. Gefangen hatte ich, als es windiger war und grössere Wellen (bzw. überhaupt Wellen, im Vergleich zu jetzt) vorhanden waren.
Hatte noch Aussteiger auf Springerfliege, Vorfach runtergerutscht und Rute kurz krumm, dann weg...

Aber ich muss mal sagen, das das auch irgendwie den Reiz ausmacht.
Ich bin seit Anfang diesen Jahres beim Mefo angeln dabei, im Salzwasser war ich sonst auch nie aktiv. Schon nett, mal eine andere Landschaft als am Süsswasser zu betrachten, oder 10 Km in der Wathose zu latschen, ohne nen Biss zu bekommen 

Dafür ist die Freude dann umso grösser, wenn mal eine im Kescher landet!

In meinen "alten" Angelarten und bei meinen "alten" Zielfischen war leider recht viel Routine reingekommen. Schockt irgendwie wieder richtig. Auch wenn ich bisher noch nie bei einer Angelart sowenig Fische gefangen habe


----------



## derporto (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke euch schonmal!
> 
> ...


 

ich für meinen teil habe die süßwasserangelei fast komplett aufgegeben. seitdem ich vor einigen jahren das erste mal einen fisch dem unendlich scheinenden meer entrissen habe, konnte mich die beschränkende enge von den meisten teichen und flüssen nicht mehr groß reizen. noch dazu sind die sonnenunter- und aufgänge am meer einfach viel schöner 

und du scheinst die zeit am meer ja auch ohne fang zu genießen, also scheint dich das virus ja auch gepackt zu haben.

weiterhin viel petri!


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Gefällt mir auch richtig gut, wenn die Sonne untergeht und die Lichter in den Städten an. Oder wenn man im Sommer (bei 18 grad und Regen) alleine am Strand ist und vor sich hin kurbelt.

Aber am allerschönsten sind die Dünungswellen, die kommen wenn man grade den Köder wechselt. Oder Steine im Wasser, die man auch mit Lampe und dem Wissen, das sie da sind, nicht erkennt. 

dir (und den anderen hier) auch petri heil.

irgendwann wirds schon mal wieder in der Rute ruckeln


----------



## Timsfishing (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

So siehts aus Allrounder27 :m.
Ich war heut auch mal wieder auf Mefo los.
Wo:Redewisch
Wann:17:00-22:00 Uhr 
Fänge: 6x Horni :m
Sonstiges: Nach dem ca. 10. Wurf ist mir gleich ne schöne Maßige  reingeballert, die leider nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen ist#q.  Beim nächsten Wurf kam dann noch ein Nachläufer. Das wars dann aber  auch mit den Forellen, danach kamen die Hornis. Fast jeder Wurf brachte  einen Biss von denen leider nur Wenige hängen blieben. Es war trotzdem  ein super Tag bei herrlichsten Wetter#6


----------



## duckstar2010 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wann: 03.08.2012 20:00 - 01:30 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: unruhig, schöne Welle
Wind: schöner auflandiger Wind
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel
Womit: Spöket
Was: in der goldenen Stunde einen Aussteiger (hat sich aber nicht groß angefühlt)

Wann: 04.08.2012 20:30 - 00:00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: leichtes Kräuseln
Wind: leichter Wind
Wetter: erst wolkenfreier Himmel - später bewölkt und Regen
Womit: Spöket
Was: 62er MeFo, 2 kleine Barsche (schwimmen wieder)

Mein Sommerfazit - wenn die Sonne untergeht, kann es krachen. Wenns  dunkel ist, ist es auch vorbei. Nicht mal die Dorsche wollten dann  zupacken.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

nabend,

grad vom fischen zurück. hab eine ca. 30iger auf schwarze Springerfliege gefangen. Einen Biss noch, hing 2-3 Sekunden dran, war mir aber nicht möglich einen Anhieb zu setzen da ich grade in eine Lunke gewatet war und just in dem Moment eine Reihe grosser Wellen anrollte...

War in letzer Zeit noch los. Mefos zwar Kontakt und Aussteiger, aber bis auf die heute keine Gefangen. Dafür hatte ich einen Tag eine Stelle erwischt, wo keine Netze standen. Brachte mir dann auch ein paar Dorsche ein.

War sehr viel Kraut im Wasser. Im Schnitt musste nach jedem zweiten Wurf gepflückt werden. Musste dann schon kürzer werfen um überhaupt mal den Blinker nen paar Meter führen zu können.

Aber nicht fischen ist ja auch keine Lösung


----------



## xfishbonex (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Heute Morgen 



	

		
			
		

		
	
50cm 
#6


----------



## Rhöde (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Jop #6 !

Der frühe Vogel fängt eben den Wurm ! Sauber, Petri !!!


----------



## Timsfishing (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Nice :m Petri!


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Petri

Bei mir hats wieder nur für Bisse gelangt. 
Mein angefahrener Angelplatz wr so zugekrautet, das ein angeln nicht möglich war. Mefos zogen da aber lang und sprangen auch. Eine hatte ich direkt angeworfen, die sich dann ein wenig erschrocken hat 

Eine kleine Stelle war beangelbar. Nach einiger Zeit kam dann ein Biss auf einen Salty, den ich so führte das er die Oberfläche hin und wieder mal durchbrach. Man konnte die Attacke des Fisches sehen, wie er auf den Köder zuschwamm. Aber keine Chance für Anhieb, nur kurz nen Ruck und das wars.

Ist ja so ganz schön, das ich ständig Mefos finde und sie auch für meine Köder interessieren kann, aber das letzte kleine bisschen Glück fehlt noch.

Wobei frischer Ostwind und glasklares Wasser nun auch keine Traumbedingungen sind.

Fangen hier denn andere Leute mit Blinker oder Wobbler Mefos?
So langsam bin ich mir auch sicher, das die Fliegenrute im Sommer ein ziemlicher Vorteil ist.


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Guten Morgen 
ich hatte auch ostwind glasklares wasser und noch ententeich 
traumbedinungen sehen anders aus 
aber ich hatte nahrung 
die tobis sind mir um die ohren gesprungen und darauf kommt es an 
fisch mal mit spiro und fliege und du wirst auch deine fische fangen 
die mefos brauchen keine blinker die sind sowieso voll gefressen 
du brauchst doch nur ins wasser schauen was da so alles rumschwimmt STICHLINGE -HORNHECHTE DER MINI KLASSE 
TOBIS -die haben genug zu fressen


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

War auch schon mein Gedankengang, das ganze Kleinzeug im Uferbereich ist mir auch aufgefallen und die Bisse auf Blinker (bzw. Springerfliege) fühlten sich auch nach lustlosem "mal draufbeissen" an. Energisch war das nicht grade.

Werd mir dann wohl nochmal nen Pattegriesen kaufen und nen Spiro ranhängen -_-

Wie siehts da aus, Rute angewinkelt, oder ist das egal?
Und Anhieb setzen oder "reinlaufen" lassen?


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Hi,

bin zwar nicht fishbone aber da ich quasi nur mit Fliege und Sbiro fische so mache ich es.Ich fische die Rute in einem Winkel so das nicht zuviel vom Biss von der Rute abgepuffert wird.Aber auch nicht so das Schnur und Rute eine Linie bilden.Anschlagen tu ich nicht entweder sie hängt direkt oder ich "kurbel" "zupfe" einfach weiter.Mit Anschlagen habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Haut man an und der Fisch sitzt nicht richtig hat man ihn dadurch oft vergrämt oder die Fliege aus dem Sichtfeld gerissen.Ich achte immer auf extreme scharfe Haken der Fisch sitzt eigentlich immer in Verbindung mit Geflochtener und wenn nicht wollte er die Fliege nicht richtig.Aber viele Wege führen nach Rom ich habe so die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## skally (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wann: 018.08.2012 04:30 - 12:00 Uhr
Wo: Friedrichsort Kahlenberg-bis->Schilksee Hundestrand
Wasser: bis 6 uhr ca. ententeich, dannach leichter wellengang.
Wind: leichter West Wind 
Wetter: Leichte Wolken, bedeckter Sonnenaufgang.
Womit: Blinker+Springerfliege, Sbiro+Fliege und Watwurm+Pose

Was:Hornhecht nachläufer, vllt ein anfasser.. könnte aber auch Kraut gewesen sein... Sonst nothing, wie immer...:-(

Mindestens schon über 100 Stunden am Wasser gewesen auf Meerforelle, nochnie ne Meerforelle gefangen.. Langsam wird`s Zeit. :-(

Zu guter letzt noch`n Plattn am Fahrrad eingefangen. Jane nich der Fisch, sondern Plattfuss. :-D

trotzdem immer wieder schön, bis zu den NIppeln im Wasser zu stehen, und das Meer so hautnah zu erleben. Wie muss erst tauchen sein... 

Naja Ot. sry 

Mfg


----------



## xfishbonex (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

vielleicht stehen die fische ja hinter dir |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

War auch nochmal los und hab etwas Kraut gepflückt. Da war von Anfang an klar, das man keine Chance auf Fisch hat...aber wenn man mal am Wasser ist 

Mit Spiro macht mir ehrlichgesagt garkeinen Spass...

Vielleicht geh ich die Tage nochmal los, bei den Temperaturen ist die Chance zwar sehr gering, aber ich hab ne neue Rute die ich unbedingt fischen will. Würd mich auch über ne Makrele freuen


----------



## venni-kisdorf (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich die Tage nochmal los, bei den Temperaturen ist die Chance zwar sehr gering, aber ich hab ne neue Rute die ich unbedingt fischen will. Würd mich auch über ne Makrele freuen




Hey Allrounder versuch es doch mal nachts da ist es kühler und such dir stellen zum fischen die schnell tief werden und wo immer ne schöne strömung ist dann gehts auch gut im sommer. 

Ich fische z.B. im sommer im Augustenborgfjord in DK dort ist immer strömung und in wurfweite auch schön tief.... 

gruß
petri heil 
stephan


----------



## duckstar2010 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wann: 18.08.2012 04:30 - 07:30 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: leichte Welle
Wind: leichter Wind, seitlich
Wetter: erst bewölkt, später fast wolkenfrei
Womit: Spöket
Was: MeFo schätze zwischen 40-45cm (schwimmt wieder) bei Sonnenaufgang. 

Als es schon hell war hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger, ziemliche Gegenwehr. War wohl etwas größer


----------



## fischkop29 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wann: 20.08.2012 7:30 Uhr
Wo: DK
Wasser: leichte Welle
Wind: leichter Ostwind
Wetter: wolkenfrei
Womit: Mottwurm

schöne 45er mefo... schön dick gefuttert
gegen Nacht noch n 40er Butt und leider ne 25er Scholle die zu tief geschluckt hat





Das Wasser ist zZ zu warm... etliche springen gesehn... mit Fliege wärs bestimmt erfolgreicher gewesen

Regards


----------



## rudini (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

PETRI!!

Schicke Mefo !:vik:


----------



## babsi (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Moin,

schöne Mefo. Dann werde ich morgen auch mal wieder von Kegnæs aus angreifen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Petri den Fängern. Hin und wieder scheint ja doch noch mal eine gefangen zu werden.

@ venni, Ströumgsreiche stellen such ich schon auf. Nutz halt BSH.de 
Nur leider waren da nun schon nen paar Tage ohne Chance auf Fisch, da soviel Kraut untewegs war.

Noch was. Letztens waren in einem kleinen Krautsaum direkt vor mir Fische am spackeln und schwimmen. Ich konnte aber nicht erkennen was das war. Es waren auf jedenfal ein paar mehr und gross genug um auch Bugwellen zu produzieren und das Wasser mal kurzfristig zum "brodeln" zu beingen.

Waren das Mefos oder eher Äschen?


----------



## rudini (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Büschen schwer zu sagen ,wenn man nicht daneben stand!:g

Aber Äschen machen normalerweise nicht richtig radau...würd ich behaupten!


LG|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

klar machen äschen radau :gwenn ein schwarm im ufersaum am nuckeln sind 
können die ganz schöne bugwellen zeigen 
selber erlebt 
petri zu der mefo 
es können aber auch kleine hornis sein die da ihr unwesen treiben


----------



## rudini (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Oder ne Meerjungfrau!...wer weiß das schon:g


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Wenn dan hätten es Meerjungfrauen sein müssen...

Bin grad vom Wasser zurück. Hatte mir ne neue Spinnrute gekauft (2,76m, 120gramm und Wurfgewicht 5-23, real würd ich nicht über 15 Gramm gehen) und wollte die unbedingt Fischen. Nach einiger Zeit wechselte ich den Einholstil (auf extrem aggressives einholen) und bekam beim ersten Wurf eine Untermaßige Mefo dran. 

Rute also schonmal eingeweiht 

3 Würfe später ein Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse.

Wieder nur ein paar Würfe später machte ich Grade eine Jigbewegung, im selben Moment war der Knüppel bis ins Handteil gebogen und die Bremse kreischte.

Nun stand ich da, die Bremse ging nach wie vor und mir schossen 2 Fragen durch den Kopf.

1. War das die Big Mama, wo jeder Mefo Angler drauf wartet?
2. Und wenn ja, warum beisst sie ausgerechnet, wenn ich mit Ultralight Geschirr angel?

Schnur lief noch einige Zeit ab, dann hörte die Flucht auf. Ich bekam vorsichtig Schnur zurück auf die Rolle und wartet auf die nächste große Flucht. Die kam aber nicht. Stattdessen kam der Fisch grade und leicht spackelnd auf mich zu. In mir wuchsen Zweifel...

Einen Augenblick später spackelte dann auch eine Mefo Rückwärts auf mich zu...ich hatte also eine gerissen...super...

Die hatte dann zwar weder 4 Kg, noch 70 cm, sondern "nur" 47 cm.
Die erste Flucht war aber echt happig 

Hab den Fisch entnommen, Einzelhaken hing voll im Fleisch drin. Hatte ein ungutes Gefühl die zurückzusetzen. Der Fisch hatte auf den Beifänger gebissen, der war nämlich runtergerutscht. Meine Jigbewegung kam dann wohl genau in dem Moment, wo die Mefo gebissen und abgedreht ist, sodass ich mit dem Blinker den Schwanz getroffen hab.

War nen geiler Tag, Rute beim ersten Angeln eingeweiht, zwei Fische gefangen und wieder etwas dazugelernt 8)


----------



## rudini (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Petri zur Mefo...47cm ist doch schonmal ne 7 dabei:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Petri Dank

Die "4" ist auch vorhanden 
löl


----------



## canis lupus (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Meine Angelerlebnisse halten sich dieses Jahr echt in Grenzen. Aus privaten und beruflichen Gründen habe ich das Wasser nur aus der Ferne gesehen, und das obwohl ich in Friedrichsort arbeite. Wollte die ganze Zeit schon vor der Arbeit los. Irgendetwas passte immer nicht. Gestern hat es mir gereicht. Meine erste Mefo wartet immer noch. Also Wetter gecheckt, super! Klamotten gepackt. Fliegenrute? Bin nicht so geübt. Wenn es dann nicht klappt bin ich wieder genervt. Ok, dann eben die Spinnrute, Blinker und Spiro. Heute Morgen um 4 Uhr klingelt der Wecker. Morgentoilette, kurzes Frühstück und dann los. Mist Nebel, bescheidene Sicht. Irgendwann angekommen; Rute fertig gemacht (Spiro). Kurzer Fußmarsch. Allein, fast. Draußen ist ein Fischer. Erste Würfe. Es dämmert langsam. Na Klasse, links der Fischer und rechts ne Boje. Raus aus dem Wasser und ein paar Meter weiter nach rechts. Wieder ein paar Würfe. Das gibt es doch nicht, noch weiter rechts die andere Boje. Na dann wieder zurück. One Step, one cast. Ich kann mich aber auch nicht richtig entspannen. Bin in Gedanken schon im Büro. Bums, Sock krumm. Meine erster Gedanke; Endlich ne Mefo. Der Zweite; besonders groß ist sie nicht aber egal und der dritte; Bloß nichts falsch machen. Endlich ist sie vor mir. Handlandung wird nichts, Vorfach zu lang. Also Kescher. Geschafft. Zurück zum Strand. Mittlerweile hat sich der Haken von selbst gelöst. Die Kleine grob vermessen, ca. 35 cm und ab mit ihr ins nasse Element. Da liegt sie mit dem Bauch nach oben. Was hab ich getan. Und dann verhakt sich auch noch der Kescher. Nach einer Ewigkeit hab ich mich entwirrt. Vorsichtig drehe ich die Mefo um. Und tatsächlich, sie schwimmt wieder. Ok, wo eine ist sind auch noch mehr (vielleicht auch GROSSE). Wieder ein paar Würfe. Im Augenwinkel; Da war doch was. Auf einmal versinke ich in tiefschwarzen Augen. Der Blick in die schönsten Frauenaugen ist auch nicht viel intensiver.  Keine zehn Meter vor mir taucht eine Robbe auf. Noch ein paarmal geht das so. Das Angelgeschirr hab ich mittlerweile natürlich wieder eingeholt. Eine Robbe zu drillen wäre dann doch zu viel. Irgendwann hat Robby dann das Interesse an mir verloren und ist weiter gezogen. Ich sah nur noch einen Fisch panisch aus dem Wasser springen. 
  Das war´s somit für heute. Irgendwann fragte mich ein Kollege nur warum ich so´n Dauergrinsen im Gesicht hab.


  Fazit:
  Geduld ist alles.
  Die Schnur muss Nass sein.

  Das Wichtigste: DANKE :l
  Ich verfolge regelmäßig Eure Beiträge. Dabei habe ich viel erfahren. Suchfunktion ist alles und Geduld. Macht weiter so.


----------



## rudini (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Geil!!

Petri Alter & weiter so!!

....finde das auch die schönste Art zu angeln ,am(im) Meer:l

LG aus Brasilien


----------



## canis lupus (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Geil!!
> 
> Petri Alter & weiter so!!
> 
> ...




Danke,
ich für mein Teil gehe viel zu selten ans Wasser. Eigentlich schön blöd, wenn man(n) alles vor Ort hat. Wenn ich an meinen Großen denke, der macht es richtig. Bei den Großeltern (nördliches Brandenburg) ganzen Tag auf´m See, mit seinen Kumpels hier Karpfen- oder Brandungsangeln. Das nenne ich artgerechte Haltung.


----------



## MeFo_83 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

und dat schöne ist dann,die nächten werden alle größer sein 
kumpel hat mit ner 74er angefangen und seid dem nicht eine mehr gefangen!|uhoh:
schöner bericht in dem man sich klasse rein versetzen kann!#6


----------



## duckstar2010 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*



canis lupus schrieb:


> Im Augenwinkel; Da war doch was. Auf einmal versinke ich in tiefschwarzen Augen. Der Blick in die schönsten Frauenaugen ist auch nicht viel intensiver.  Keine zehn Meter vor mir taucht eine Robbe auf. Noch ein paarmal geht das so. Das Angelgeschirr hab ich mittlerweile natürlich wieder eingeholt. Eine Robbe zu drillen wäre dann doch zu viel. Irgendwann hat Robby dann das Interesse an mir verloren und ist weiter gezogen.



........na das ist doch mal geil. Aus diesem Grund liebe auch ich das Mefo-Fischen. Wenn man so was erlebt, braucht man an solch einem Tag doch gar keine riesen Fänge - geschweige denn überhaupt Fisch.

Petri und Glückwunsch zum tollen Erlebnis.


----------



## canis lupus (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Danke für Euer Interesse und die aufmunternden Worte. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht wieder Jahre bis zur nächsten Mefo.Ich bin halt zu unregelmäßig am Wasser.Angefixt bin ich aber schon.
Denkt dran: das Wochenende naht, einen neuen Monat gibt es auch. Also rein ins Wasser.


----------



## fischkop29 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

die Zeit die du grad am Rechner verbringst, hättest bestimmt schon 1-2 am Haken  nich schnacken, machen!!!


----------



## Rhöde (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2012*

Jungs, wir haben September, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür  !


----------

